# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Surviving a Nuclear Blast

## Chris

I would have been one of those running, not stupidly, in a direction into the wind and away from the blast zone. But they say that isn't a good idea. 

http://theweek.com/article/index/259...do?sf2590778=1

----------


## hunter63

Actually that was an interesting read.
Like this part...
Quote>
I admit that I don't know what forum the president or anyone else could use to educate people in major cities about this stuff. Government never wants to alarm people. But maybe a little bit of alarmism is worth it, if it turns out that a terrorist's nuclear blast is a lot more survivable than we might think, if only we do certain things.< Quote

----------


## Wildthang

That article is absolutely correct, and there are a lot more things one can do if they just know what to do. Like seal up all of the windows and doors with poly and duct tape, and taking iodine tablets, etc etc.

----------


## hunter63

I was looking for the old Zion, Il, Nuke plant Emergency Evacuation Plan....about 15 miles south, now closed.

Every year they published a special in the local paper (yeah I know who read the paper any more), with zones routes, and thing to do.
Pretty outdated I would guess....but the fact that it was there and a regular thing ......which apparently isn't used or published any longer.

----------


## swenlet

you don't survive the blast/heat/oxygen-consumption/overpressure. Period. What they are describing is surviving the beta and gamma radiation from the fallout, perhaps from many miles away from ground zero. basically, you have to hole up and not come out for a month, and then only for short periods, decontaminating yourself carefully after going out and prior to going back inside of your shelter.

----------


## Rick

Interesting. All encompassing statements are usually wrong. Several US POWs survived ground zero in Hiroshima. You might research Joe Kieyoomia who was a captured Navajo code talker. He survived the bombing in Hiroshima as did many other people. There are even people who were double bomb survivors, those who actually survived the bombings in both Nagasaki and Hiroshima. So you can survive ground zero. As I've said before, lucky trumps good training every time.

----------


## swenlet

we haven't made such squib type weapons in over 40 years, and I doubt Russia or China has in nearly that long. but some cobbled together thing by some goatherds, you might be right.  you are making a blanket statement, of a sort, saying that by some sort of prep, you can (reliably, worth while trying) get LUCKY like a few people did in Japan. What's the point of that, hmM?

----------


## swenlet

those were AIR blasts, btw, and ground detonations are far more likely, either by a small group or a gov't in the throes of ww3. They'll want maximum, long term damage, and then there will be no surviving ground zero.

----------


## Rick

Okay. You're right. You win. History is wrong. Jeese, it seems to be your way or the highway with every subject. I guess we're all gonna die then. Enjoy your world.

----------


## Great Dane

You're right Rick - Lucky trumps good and qualified.
But there is a point, in the fact that the Hiroshima and Nagasaki nukes doesn't compare well to the ones "in use" today.

----------


## Woodmaster750

It will be the fall out from the gamarays that get ya, so don't be in the drop zone. If you our get under cover and hope you have a nuff cover to block the rays. You can make it with some rad's but not the ray's.... We use to say the Rad's are bad but the Ray's will take a way your day......

----------


## crashdive123

> It will be the fall out from the gamarays that get ya, so don't be in the drop zone. If you our get under cover and hope you have a nuff cover to block the rays. You can make it with some rad's but not the ray's.... We use to say the Rad's are bad but the Ray's will take a way your day......


Every year or so while in the Submarine Service we went through several "examinations" to ensure that we could safely operate the nuclear reactor, handle nuclear and conventional weapons.

During one such examination (which includes several shipwide drill scenarios) I was in charge of a group of men in one of the damage control/monitoring groups.  One of the inspectors decided to see if he could make an example of me in the use of the radiac gear (various radiation monitoring devices).  I had to demonstrate the use of all equipment to monitor for Alpha radiation....no problems noted, then Beta radiation.......again, no problems noted, my demonstration for the monitoring of Gamma radiation (got a passing grade) was rather unique.  I explained to the inspector that the only way that we could have any Gamma was if there was nuclear yield, so rather than turn on the rather large and cumbersome piece of equipment I explained that I would throw it against the rear bulkhead of the Crews Mess (thick steel wall between the back of the dining area and the missile compartment) and said "If it breaks - we're good.  If it goes through the bulkhead then we have problems."

----------


## Rick

@ Great Dane - He made an all encompassing statement that you don't survive ground zero. Period. I merely pointed at that some have. Then he tried to qualify his statement to prove himself right. Since no one has used a modern device on a city his assertion is rather meaningless and simply an opinion.

----------


## MItygrr

I don't think the blast, nor even the fallout would bother me as much as the "civil unrest" following it would. The fact that someone would waant everything I have to survive, by any means necessary and to gain control scares the hell out of me!  But that's my thought.

----------


## Power Giant

Thanks for posting link- very interesting read.

----------

